# Need a livestock guardian in Washington?



## donnaleedreams (Mar 12, 2014)

Lucy needs a new home. We're selling our last goats in June, and she'll be devastated! 

Lucy is a 3 year old Karakachan, spayed and up on all her shots. She's lived with goats all her life. She doesn't like being in the house....she only wants her goats. We're asking $500 for this seasoned livestock guardian.


----------

